# The Drink Thread



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Any and all beverages. Alcoholic or not. Let's discuss them & whatever recipes you want too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

From a different thread: *In the sticks said*;
"I used to make my own bar shooters.
One was called a B52.

It's layered drink formed by pouring each ingredient over the back of a spoon into the shot glass, so they do not mix together:

-coffee liqueur
-Bailey's Irish Creme
-Grand Marnier"


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

I prefer wine coolers from Seagram's. However, since my A1C has been on the rise, I recalled drinking Crown Royal in my younger days. I now mix it with diet cola to help me sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

I like sex on the beach. 

Peach margaritas if they're made right. I like more fruity and less alcohol.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

I like sugar free soda. Except for sf Mello Yellow.

I like to make sf hot chocolate with warm almond milk. Scrumptious.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

When I quit drinking I bought a book of non-alcoholic "bar drink" recipes.  I'll have to drag it out.  Some were pretty good.

I've never been a wine drinker, although I have a few I cook with.  Nor have I really liked sodas.  I won't drink or eat anything artificially sweetened...I'll deal with sugar rather than chemicals.  But I don't do sugary stuff.

For the longest time drinks for me have been coffee, water, and maybe iced tea when dining out.

Now I want a milk shake.  Strawberry.

Regarding your fondness of wine coolers: One large growth industry since lock-down has been premixed alcoholic drinks.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

One of our dieticians at work said they've come out with new sugar free mixers to make drinks with. Might have to try that.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 27, 2020)

I'll never do sugar-free.  There are larger concerns than calories.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

There's concerns about everything we consume is there not?


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Watermelon Lemonade​


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2020)

Long Island Iced Tea​


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Sugar Free Margarita Recipes​


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

Water, sugar free light colored pop.  Apparently the dark colored pop is bad for the kidneys.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Actually I think all soda is hard on the kidneys. They suggest no more than 2 sodas a day.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Actually I think all soda is hard on the kidneys. They suggest no more than 2 sodas a day.


I agree.  I’m supposed to have none. But I goggled why and there is something in the dark soda that is really bad for kidneys.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

I drink enough of it for both of us.

I just thought of something...are those dark colas you're referring to with caffeine?


----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2020)

No one I know drinks soda anymore. But then, I don't know that many people. Everyone I hang out with drink water, iced coffee or iced tea.

As far as alcohol, I like wine once in a while or one of those "chelada: style beers.

Many years ago I used to like a Southern Comfort Old Fashioned.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

You know one that drinks soda. Me. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I drink enough of it for both of us.
> 
> I just thought of something...are those dark colas you're referring to with caffeine?


No


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2020)

Dietary phosphorus apparently. At least that is what I'm reading.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Dietary phosphorus apparently. At least that is what I'm reading.


That sounds like it


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

For a while my folks and I got on a republic of tea kick.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2020)

Almond milk with a 1/2 teaspoon of nutmeg, great starter in the morning.


----------



## katlupe (May 31, 2020)

I mainly drink coffee, unsweetened ice tea or water. If I go out somewhere like a party (usually with Sonny's family) I will have a soda, root beer, orange soda, cream soda or coke. It is the only time I drink a soda. If we go somewhere for fast food, I usually get a chocolate milkshake. The drink I miss having is a chocolate egg cream, haven't had that in a lot of years.


----------



## MarciKS (May 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Almond milk with a 1/2 teaspoon of nutmeg, great starter in the morning.


Sweetened almond milk?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Sweetened almond milk?


yes or vanilla


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Ever put any cinnamon with that too?

Sounds good.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2020)

Here froggy...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2020)

I could go for a chocolate shake right now


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2020)

I drink Coke or Pepsi almost every day.  I'll open an 8 ounce can and take a sip here and there throughout the day.  I drink a lot of water and milk.  Cannot drink wine, the sulfites cause a breathing problem with me.  I do enjoy the occasional cocktail now and then and a bottle of ice cold beer on an extremely hot afternoon hits the spot.  Fun drink for after dinner for me is a Nutty Irishman.  Bailey's Irish Cream drink.  Like a baby malted.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

non alcoholic: looks pretty yummy for a hot day!

fruits drink


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2020)

Fancy-schmancy drinks are something we never got into, though it appeals to me, but overall, a refreshing pitcher of homemade iced tea never fails to hit the spot, as does a spritzer made with 100% (all natural, no sugar added) fruit juice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

i'd like to use a food processor or blender to make some things but, i think they'd make so much noise in the apt that it would be ridiculously loud. i should just do it since the neighbor doesn't seem to care if she disturbs me. i wish they could come out with ones that were quieter to run.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 107145
> Watermelon Lemonade​


looks like a pitcher of Bloody Marys


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> looks like a pitcher of Bloody Marys


it's not though. but i thought that too upon first glance.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Alcoholic beverage:
Hurricane Punch


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2020)

alcoholic beverage


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Non alcoholic drinks for summer

I think the Cranberry Kiss looks good.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2020)

I drink one or two cups of creamed coffee each morning, and several glasses of ice tea each day. Lately though, I've taken to a special iced coffee latte' I like to make around 3pm .  In a large ice tea glass, I use a tube envelope of Starbucks Italian Dark Roast instant coffee with a spoon of sugar, then pour a little boiling water over the mix and stir till well dissolved. Completely fill the glass with ice, and fill with light cream. For me, nothing can replace the Starbucks instant coffee.  It's sure not a low cal drink to have daily, but it's really a pick me up, and delicious.
I love to cook with white wine, and sometimes I even put it in food.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Stopped at the liquor store Friday night & went in for my big bottle of Crown Royal. They have the vanilla Crown in the big bottle now. Yum!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I drink one or two cups of creamed coffee each morning, and several glasses of ice tea each day. Lately though, I've taken to a special iced coffee latte' I like to make around 3pm .  In a large ice tea glass, I use a tube envelope of Starbucks Italian Dark Roast instant coffee with a spoon of sugar, then pour a little boiling water over the mix and stir till well dissolved. Completely fill the glass with ice, and fill with light cream. For me, nothing can replace the Starbucks instant coffee.  It's sure not a low cal drink to have daily, but it's really a pick me up, and delicious.
> I love to cook with white wine, and sometimes I even put it in food.


Kayelle, I do like Starbuck's instant. Is it still called Via? I use Nescafe instant crystals for my iced coffee (with Stevia added). It's pretty good.


----------



## mlh (Jul 13, 2020)

i prefer sanka. i have drank sanka for years. a little cream and sugar and delicious. i do not like fussing with coffee makers. i even got the coffee that is like a tea bag. those are pretty good, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

I am having a torpedo IPA right now and it's not bad.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Torpedo IPA?


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 13, 2020)

*TEA......... by the tankful, I love the stuff.  *

*When I joined this forum, I commented that I loved tea. 
Someone said that there was about 50 tons of it in Boston harbour, to which I replied, "That should keep me going for a week or two. *


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Good to see ya Bill.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Torpedo IPA?


Yes it's by Sierra Nevada.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes it's by Sierra Nevada.


What is it?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2020)

India pale ale

Kind of a fun read-  https://www.bonappetit.com/story/ipa-beer-styles


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

Never heard of it. I think I need to start being a little more experimental with my alcohol. LOL


----------



## bowmore (Jul 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> From a different thread: *In the sticks said*;
> "I used to make my own bar shooters.
> One was called a B52.
> 
> ...


The really tricky one is called a Pousse Cafe. It is also made by taking in the density of different liqueurs and carefully pouring them over a spoon. I once made one with 6 layers. I cheated by having a book that told of the density of the different liqueurs.  The heaviest was cream de cacao and the lightest a cherry brandy. It looked great but tasted terrible


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

The Blue Hawaii drink looks fantastic!!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2020)

Jus' gimme coffee...black
A high end single malt
An IPA or Michelob Amber bock 

or

water

my water

Nothin' fancy with all that recipe concoction

jus' good


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2020)

I'm having a great, tall, iced water right now, does that count?


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

You can have whatever. Doesn't have to be alcoholic or hot or cold just whatever.


----------



## Old Dummy (Aug 5, 2020)

Two favs within the past couple of years:

- Gin with cranberry/raspberry juice over ice, sometimes with a splash of lemon.

- "Bruce's Bloody Salted Dirty Martini": Ice, gin, olive juice, a couple dashes of salt, vermouth, and a splash of juice from maraschino cherry jar. Garnish with olives and maraschino cherry.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2020)

*spiritsnetwork.com* available on demand and free online or through its app


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2020)

katlupe said:


> The drink I miss having is a chocolate egg cream, haven't had that in a lot of years.


I make those at home sometimes, just using Hershey's syrup, 2% milk and plain carbonated seltzer water (no salt, sugar or flavoring), sometimes use Perrier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2020)

We mostly drink plain seltzer carbonated water, Safeway sells the 2 liter bottles with no salt or added ingredients.  With supper we like to have a beer, Miller High Life or Foster's.  Once in a blue moon we'll have some red wine, usually buy a few bottles around the holidays to last for the year.  I do like juices sometimes, orange, cranberry, black cherry.....will add a drop to the seltzer for a flavored drink.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.food.com/recipe/fruit-loops-non-alcoholic-cocktail-273893​


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm enjoying a glass of the 2017 1000 Stories Zinfandel.  It's bourbon barrel aged and that adds an interesting dimension to the wine.  It still has some wonderfully characteristic zin flavors of pepper, stewed fruits and a nice lightly astringent finish.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I'm enjoying a glass of the 2017 1000 Stories Zinfandel.  It's bourbon barrel aged and that adds an interesting dimension to the wine.  It still has some wonderfully characteristic zin flavors of pepper, stewed fruits and a nice lightly astringent finish.


*Pepper? Actually when you say astringent it makes it sound like they're ringing out Stridex pads in it. LOL!*


----------



## Keesha (Aug 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 117474
> https://www.food.com/recipe/fruit-loops-non-alcoholic-cocktail-273893​


When younger, I used to make a huge batch of fruit punch and it looked similar to this . I’d make one spiked and one non alcoholic version and they were always a big hit. That bunch bowl held a lot.


----------



## Becky1951 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *Pepper? Actually when you say astringent it makes it sound like they're ringing out Stridex pads in it. LOL!*



Zinfandel often has notes of black pepper or white pepper.  The astringency is something that can be pleasant to me in small amounts.  A varietal that is often really astringent is Petite Sirah which I also love some times.  Depending on the other notes in the wine if it finishes as if your mouth feels like a lightly dusty road it works for me.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Zinfandel often has notes of black pepper or white pepper.  The astringency is something that can be pleasant to me in small amounts.  A varietal that is often really astringent is Petite Sirah which I also love some times.  Depending on the other notes in the wine if it finishes as if your mouth feels like a lightly dusty road it works for me.


*No offense but yuck. LOL! I don't like much of anything with pepper in it. It's interesting to know that they put that in wine. I had no idea. I learned something new. TY!*


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *No offense but yuck. LOL! I don't like much of anything with pepper in it. It's interesting to know that they put that in wine. I had no idea. I learned something new. TY!*



It's not something that they put into the wine, it's one of the flavors that can come from the Zinfandel grape.  It's more of a background note in most Zins, but sometimes it's very forward in the flavor profile.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

Here's a good overview of Zinfandel that lists some of the common flavors people taste in Zinfandel.

https://winefolly.com/deep-dive/gui...vors of Zinfandel,a tobacco-like smoky finish.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Aug 17, 2020)

Non-Alcoholic
*After Midnight recipe*
4 tspinstant coffee
2 glass of cold milk
4 tspinstant cocoa
2 dash cream

Add coffee and cocoa to milk. Add cream to smoothen. A bit of Jamaican rum is optional.

Best kind of glass for this drink: Highball.
Serves: 2​


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 5, 2022)

Having a cup of tea. One bag of Liptons regular tea and one of the stress relieving tea. I like my tea kinda strong so I use 2 bags.


----------

